

Oakley's monster (85.4MB) page of baubles - willlll
http://hawksworx.com/blog/oakleys-monster-page-of-baubles/

======
pornel
My lossy PNG compressor (<http://pngquant.org>):

    
    
        pngquant --ext .png -f --quality=80-100 *.png
    

halves size of the page with little quality loss.

Still, a high-res video with alpha transparency made with "codec" that doesn't
compress any redundancy between frames is going to be big.

